# Poll, early May, words



## Olly Buckle

Time for the challenge to close at last and me to set up the voting thread, an excellent entry this time, so it should be with a subject so close to a poet's heart.

When you vote please remember this is a multiple choice poll, this has worked out much the best and fairest way of deciding the result. Vote for the *Three* poems that you have enjoyed the most, as simple as that, you only need to take things like technical brilliance into account if they added to your enjoyment.

There are plenty of poems to chose from this time around, finding *three* should not be a problem, (Though I suppose narrowing it down to *three* might). I am really hoping the number of voters this time around is equal to the number of votes divided by *THREE.*

Olly, Olly, Olly.


----------



## Olly Buckle

I always forget something, this time it was to set the time the poll will close.  It is not essential, unless some clever admin person can find a way to edit it (Hint hint) I shall return in ten days time to close the thread manually. You have ten days to cast your *THREE* votes before the poll closes on Tuesday the 17th May.

Comments on the poems are also very welcome.


----------



## Nick

I have voted for _Words Tumbling_, _Sage Words_ and _What Words are Worth Debased_. I thought it was a very good month for the challenge, but these three really stood out for me, and for that they get my votes.


----------



## candid petunia

Voted for _Words_, _Dirty Word_ and _What Words are Worth Debased_. Loved "Dirty Word".


----------



## Flapjack

Very cool poems everyone. I voted for Dirty Word, Lewis' Tounge, and Sage Words. (Don't tell the other three but Dirty Word was my favorite )


----------



## TheFuhrer02

It was a very difficult choice, voting on this competition. I had it down to six pieces, then struggled with myself which is the best three. Yes, I quarreled with myself a bit loudly.

I then boiled it down to four poems, and had a deadlock there...

Finally, the jury gets the decision, after almost thirty minutes of thinking:

*What Words Are Worth Debased* by Edgewise
*Dirty Word* by Lady S
*Sage Words* by Baron


----------



## Trides

_Untitled. by Skeletor_

_Rhetorical intentions, by toddm_

_Obfuscations, by obi_have_
Wanted to vote for Gumby's poem too but it already had 2 votes


----------



## Edgewise

Pig Sty Mind by Gumby:  Great rhythm.   The aural qualities of the first stanza, especially, stood out in the way that they refered back to that stanza's content.  An excellent description of an author's mental clutter.  I'm unsure about how the pigs and snouts alluded to in the title and last two lines relate to the bulk of the poem, but I found myself looking past that and simply enjoying the poems infectious playfulness.

Obsufcations by obi_hav:  Fine meter.  The chosen subject was broad enough to incorporate almost any line you could cook up, yet you made it cohere brilliantly.  This poem got points for being outside the verbal box, even if I disagree with the sentiment expressed in the last two lines.

Lewis's Tongue by Nick:  Brilliant.  A fitting tribute to both the form and function of Jabberwocky; you created a world and a language that managed to be both totally unique and (mostly) comprehensible.  Words are not static concrete blocks but can be molded, inverted, and twisted around.   Lewis would probably be proud.

Shout outs to ChestersDaughter, Skeletor, and Baron.  Your poems reached the threshold, but the above three went above and beyond in my opinion.


----------



## candid petunia

Moderators and Admins vote too, don't they? Just asking.


----------



## Baron

It's completely democratic   Anyone can vote.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Wow, looks like it could be a three-way tie. Would that be a first?


----------



## TheFuhrer02

^ As far as I know, no. The challenge before the last, with the prompt "War," had three winners.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Damn, I jinxed it.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

And we have a winner!

Though this isn't official yet, since Mr Buckle has yet to announce it but, Congratulations, Lady S! A well-deserved win! :thumbl:


----------



## Olly Buckle

Sorry, I was unexpectedly late home last night. It certainly does not require my permission to congratulate Lady S on an excellent win, due to her ability rather than your jinxing I feel Bruno.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

^ But Bruno's Jinx is powerful, I tell you! More powerful! It's a conspiracy! What am I saying?!

Oh well, to say it formally: Congratulations, Lady S!! :thumbl:


----------



## candid petunia

Congrats, Lady S!


----------



## Lady S

Thanks to all who voted for my poem.  There were some great pieces of work in this challenge and I was particularly knocked out by Nick's entry.

As I'm already a subscriber I'd like to pass the month's subscription on and I've suggested to Olly that it should go to candid petunia.

Thank you again all.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I am indeed a powerful wizard, and my sorcery thwarts all forms of competition. What you've seen here is just ze tip of ze iceberg! 

Congratulations Lady S .


----------



## candid petunia

Aww thank you! ^_^ 
This is very encouraging for me. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Nick

Well done, Lady S, for a very well deserving win!


----------

